# Weekly Competition 2020-30



## Mike Hughey (Jul 21, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 R' F R2 F' U R2 F R' U'
*2. *R' F U R F U R2 F'
*3. *F R' F U' R2 U2 R' F U
*4. *R U2 F U2 F' R2 F' R U2
*5. *R F' R2 F U' R2 F U

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 U' R2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 U' B2 F2 L' B2 D' U' B R2 D2 U R' D2
*2. *B2 R2 U2 L D2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 D F' R2 D B U R2 B2 D' R'
*3. *R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 U' B2 U2 F2 R F' U' F R' F2 U' B L F2
*4. *F' U2 L U2 B' D L U2 F' U R' B2 L D2 R' B2 R' U2 L D2 B2
*5. *R2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 D B R2 L' B2 U2 B D2 L2 F' B2 U2 D2 R2 L2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B' D' R D2 U' F Rw2 Uw' U L Rw' R D B' D' U' L2 Rw2 F' Rw2 R2 Uw U2 Rw B F L B Rw' U2 B' Fw R' B Uw2 Rw2 F2 L R U'
*2. *D' U' F' Rw' Fw F2 L2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw Fw2 F2 D2 Rw B' D2 R D' U Rw2 D' Fw' L' Uw' R2 Uw L R' Uw U' Rw2 Fw2 U' Rw Uw' B' F2 R2 Fw2 F2
*3. *Rw' B' Rw R B2 Rw2 Fw F' Uw2 R B2 Uw' Rw2 R' B' L' R2 Fw2 F' D' L D2 F D Fw L' Fw2 L Uw' U2 L2 B' Rw' Uw2 Rw2 F Uw' Fw Uw F'
*4. *D2 L' B2 Uw U Fw Rw2 Uw' Fw' F' R F2 Uw2 L' R U2 L2 U Fw2 U L' Uw' L' Uw' B F U R2 Fw L2 Rw B' Fw2 L Fw' R2 U2 L R2 U
*5. *F' D' Fw L Uw' Rw Uw L F2 D' L U2 R' U B2 F2 U' L Fw F U B Uw' Rw2 Uw2 F D Rw2 D2 U2 Rw' Uw' L D' U' Fw Rw D' U2 R

*5x5x5*
*1. *L2 R2 Bw2 Rw2 Uw F Rw2 B2 F' L2 Lw R' F U' B Dw2 Lw U' L Rw' R2 B U Rw' Fw Rw U' F2 D' Dw2 U2 Fw2 F Uw R' Bw F' U L2 Rw' Dw' B' Lw2 U' Lw D' Bw Fw' Dw2 F R' Uw R2 D2 U' Lw Rw D2 F2 Dw
*2. *L Bw2 L' R' D B2 Lw Bw D2 Uw2 U Rw Bw2 R2 B2 Bw2 U' Lw2 B2 Bw' Rw2 R Dw2 R2 D U2 Fw F D' Dw L Rw D' Uw U2 F2 L' Rw' U' L B R2 B2 L2 Uw F' U' R' Fw' Lw' R' Dw L' B Dw2 F' D Dw F' Uw2
*3. *F Lw' B Rw Fw Rw2 D L Bw Lw2 Rw U2 Rw2 Dw2 U2 B' U2 F D Bw2 Fw2 L' D' Uw2 Bw2 Fw D Uw2 L2 Dw' Lw' D2 R2 D2 Dw2 Uw U' Lw Dw2 Uw2 U Rw B Fw R2 Dw2 F2 U2 B D2 U' Lw Rw Fw2 Uw B2 R D U' Fw'
*4. *Bw U' Bw Fw2 Dw Fw' F L Rw Bw2 Fw U2 R Dw2 B' D' U' Bw Uw' U2 F' Dw' U' Rw F' Dw' Fw2 Dw' Bw L' Lw Fw2 L' Uw R Uw' F' Rw' Bw2 Fw U' L2 Uw Rw' Fw U L2 B2 F2 Rw2 R' D2 F Uw' L Lw2 Fw R' Bw' Fw2
*5. *Lw2 Bw D2 Rw R B' R Fw D2 B D' Dw Uw Lw' D' Lw' Fw L2 Bw' Lw2 Uw' B Bw' R Uw Bw' Lw R Dw2 Bw F2 Rw2 Fw2 R Bw' Fw F Lw2 Fw2 R B2 Uw Rw2 R2 Bw Fw Rw2 Fw2 Rw D2 Dw' Uw' Rw' Uw' F' R Uw2 Lw2 Rw Bw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U B2 F 3U' F' D2 3U2 L 2R B' F 2D 3U' L 2L2 3R2 2R' 2D 3F2 R2 2U' B' U2 R2 2B' 2F' D' 3F2 3U2 2B2 2F F2 2R' 2U2 3R 2B' 2D 2B' 2F2 F2 2R2 2F' 3U2 B' F L D2 3U 2U R2 B 3R2 B 2F' 2L 2D2 3F2 2L2 3R 2D2 U2 2R2 2D 2L2 3U U2 L' B2 F2 2D'
*2. *2U 2B2 2D2 U2 F2 2D' 2B 2U2 2L2 2F2 D' 3U L' B2 F 2D2 2R' B2 2D2 3R2 D2 B' 3U2 2U2 2R' 2B2 3F 2F' R2 D' 2R2 B2 2B2 2F' F2 3U2 B' 2R2 2U' 3R R' F' 2U 2R' B 2B2 3F R2 U 3F2 D' 2L2 2B' F D2 2U B' L B' 2B' 2D' 3R' 2F' U2 2L B F 2D' 2U2 2R
*3. *3U2 2B 3F' L 3U 3F D' 2B 2D2 2U L2 2L2 2R' R2 F' 3U F U2 L R2 2U2 2B2 U2 2L2 3R2 R2 3F U2 2L' 3U2 2L 2R 2D2 B 2U2 R D2 2B' 3R' R2 2D2 2L2 3F2 F 2U R 2D' 2R' 3U' 2U 3F 2F' 3U2 2F 2U U' 2B2 3F 2F2 2R2 R' 2B2 3F L2 2R' 2B 3R F R 2F2
*4. *3F2 2D2 2B2 L 2D' 2B 2U 3R 3U' L' 2U L 2R2 R' 2B 2U' L' 2L' 2R2 2D 2U 2R2 3F D R 3F 2D2 2R2 B2 2B 2D 2R 2D' 2F' L2 2L' 2B2 3U' U' B 2R' 3U' 2L U' 3F2 2L 3R' 2R 2D' 2B2 D 2D 3R2 3F' D 2D2 2U2 U2 F2 2U 2L 2R' R2 B2 2F2 2D2 R 2D2 3F 2F
*5. *2B U' L' 2L U 2L F2 L2 2L' 2F F2 2L2 U2 2B U 2B2 2L' 3R' 2R2 2U' 3R2 D' 3F' 2D' L' 3R B2 U 3F F 2D' U2 3R 3F 2R 3F2 3U L U2 2R 2D' 3R D2 2D 2B 3F R' D' 3U' 2U' 2B' 2U' 2F2 2U 2B2 L2 R 2D2 R2 F L' 2L2 R2 3U2 2U R 2F2 U' 2F' F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *B' 2F2 2D 3D2 2U 2L2 3R D2 3R' 2B' 2D 3U' B' 3B F' D 3L' D' F 2R' 3U' B2 2R R' D' 2U' R' 2B' R' 3U' 2R' 2D 3U2 2F' F2 2U 2F L 2L2 R' 3B' D 3U2 U' 2B' L2 D' 2B2 2F 3L2 D B' 2B' 3B' R2 B 2B R 2D' 3D 3U2 2U' U' 2L 2B' 3F2 U2 B' 3D 2F' D' 2D 3L2 2D' B2 2B' 3B2 F 2L 2R' 2F 3L 3R' 3B' 3U2 3B2 2L2 3R2 2U' R 2B2 3F 2F2 2U2 R D' B' 3R2 3D2 2L'
*2. *2D 2B 3B2 2F 2L' 2U' 2B2 2F' 3U R' D2 3U2 F 2U 2B2 3D' 2B L' 3R2 3F2 F 3R2 2U' U2 2L2 2R2 B 2F 3D2 U B' F2 2L' 2U2 R2 2B2 2F2 3L2 2R' 2B2 3B L 3L' 3R' R' F 2D2 3B 2F' 2R2 2U2 3B L' 2D U2 B R2 B2 2L' D' 3B2 2F F2 R 3U' F2 3U' 3R 2R' 2D2 3D' 3U' 2U' 2F2 3R2 3B2 2D' 3U' 2U' L2 U2 R 3B2 3D' B' 2R' 3F2 F' 3L 2R2 2B' 2L 3L2 R 3B 3F' 2F2 F' R 2D2
*3. *D L2 2L2 3R' R2 2B2 3F 2L 2B D2 3D 2U' U F' L2 2U2 2R2 3D2 2U 3F2 2D' 2F2 2U2 2B' 3B' 3D2 3U 2U' B2 3B' 2U' 2L 3L2 2R2 2B2 2D2 B2 2B 2L2 D 2D' 3D2 2U B2 2F 3R' 2B 3L 3R' F' 2L2 3D 2B2 3B 2F2 U' B F2 3L2 2D 3D' U 2R2 D' 2U 2F2 L' R' 2U F 2R2 R2 2B' R 2B' 2F 3L F2 3L' D L 3L' 2U' 3F2 2U' 3L' 2D 3D 3F 2U2 3F U' F' D 3D' 3R 2D' B2 D 3R
*4. *3F2 L' 2L' 3R' D' L' D 3F' 2U' L2 2L2 3R R U' 2B2 2F' 2D' B F2 2L 2F' 2R' U' 2F' 3U B' F 2R 3F F2 2D 3L 3D' 3R' 2B' 3L2 2B U2 2L 3R2 3D2 3U B2 3B F' 3U 3F' 3L2 F2 2R U2 3B2 3L 2B2 F 3L' 3R' U 3B' L2 3B2 2U 3B F' 3R' U' 3R' 3B2 L2 R2 3F 2F' 2R2 3D2 2B' F 3R' 3B' D' 3L2 2R' 3D2 3U' 3R 3B 3R' 2R F2 3R 2F2 3R D' 2L 2R R2 3B' 2L2 3D2 2L 2U2
*5. *3R' R' U2 F L 3L' 2R2 R 3F2 2F 3L 2F2 2L D' 2B2 F' 2R2 2B2 3B' 2R' U2 3R2 R2 3D2 2U2 U' B2 3F' 2F2 F 2L2 B' R 3B' 2U 2L B' 3B F 3R' 3B' 2L' D' 2U B2 2L 3R2 3U2 3L2 3D' B R2 2D2 L 2L F' R 3U2 3B2 2D 3F 2D2 2F 3R' R' 2B' 3R2 R' 3D' L R2 3U' 3B 3D2 R' F D2 2U L' F' D2 2D 3U' 3L2 3B2 L' 3R' 2U' 2B' U' 2L 3L' 2B D 2D' 3U' 3F2 3D2 3F' 2D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U' F U F2 R2 U2 R' U' R
*2. *R' U R F2 U2 R U' R2 U'
*3. *U2 R2 F' R F' R2 F R2 U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' U' D2 L R B' U F2 L2 D2 U' F L' R2 D U' B' R' D' F' L' Fw' Uw
*2. *R L2 B F2 L' U2 F2 B R2 L2 B U R' U' L' B D2 B2 F Rw2 Uw
*3. *L F2 D2 U' B2 R2 D U L F D U L2 F' L2 R F2 B2 U2 F' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B R2 Fw2 R' F Rw2 D2 L F Rw2 D Uw' Fw R' B' Fw' F L R' Fw Rw' B' Uw2 Fw2 F' R' F2 Rw' D' Rw2 Fw2 L R' F R' F' L' Uw L U'
*2. *B2 Rw' B2 Fw' F L2 Rw' Fw2 R Uw Rw' Fw2 Uw L' D' U2 Fw' F' Uw' F' Uw Rw2 Fw2 L2 D' Uw B' F Uw' Rw B2 F' D B2 D Uw2 L' Rw' R Fw
*3. *U2 R B' D2 F R2 Fw2 D' Uw F2 Rw2 B' Fw' D' Uw' R B' Rw' D B F' Uw' B' Rw' D F2 L U' F2 U' F' L2 B D' L2 F D' U2 B' Rw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 Dw R Bw U F2 Uw L Dw' U F U' Fw' L2 Lw Rw' R Bw2 F' D2 L Bw' L2 Rw2 Fw' R' D' Dw2 F Dw' B Bw2 Uw' B U' B2 L' B' Uw Lw D' Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 D' U Rw' Fw2 D Bw Fw D' Dw2 Uw F2 L Lw Bw' Uw2 L2
*2. *Bw2 R D Dw Uw' L' Dw Fw' Rw R Dw2 B Dw2 U Bw D' Uw U2 Fw2 L R' D2 Dw2 R B2 L Fw' U2 Lw Uw' F2 Lw Rw2 B2 Rw Bw' Uw U2 F Rw Fw2 Uw2 U' Rw Uw' Bw2 Lw2 B' L2 Rw' B Fw' R' D2 Fw' Lw2 Rw' F' D2 Dw
*3. *Rw2 B' Bw R2 Bw2 L Rw' R D2 Dw Lw' Fw R2 U L' Lw Fw U2 L Lw R Bw' Lw' R2 Dw' Lw' B' Fw D Dw' Rw' B U2 Bw Fw Rw' D' U' Bw2 D2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 B Dw' Uw2 L2 Rw' D2 U2 L Uw Lw D2 Lw2 B2 Bw2 Fw' F' U'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L D2 3R U' L' 3R' 2D2 2F' F' R' 2D 3R' D2 3R2 2U' B' 3U R2 3F F2 D B 2L2 3R2 R 2F' R' F 2R D U' R' 2B L' R' 2F2 3R 2B' 3F 2D' F' 2L R' 2D' 3F 2F2 3R2 3F' 2R U 2B2 2R 2F' 2L2 2U B L' 3R B2 2R2 2D' 2U2 B2 2R2 3U 3F 2U' 3F2 D2 3U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' 2D2 3D' F' L2 2D' 2R' R2 2B2 3F 2D2 2L 3D B' 2F' F2 3R' B' L2 U' F2 R' 3D' 2U' 3B' 2D' 3U 3F2 U' F' U2 2F F' 3R' 2D' 2L' 2R 3D2 3L' 3B D2 R 2U2 2R R 2D 3D 2U 3R' 2B' R' 3B F2 U L 2R2 3D2 3B' F 3L' 3R 2D2 B 3F' F2 3R 3B 2L2 3D' 3L2 3R 3D' B' 2D' 3L' 2B' 3D2 2F2 R' 3B2 2U2 R2 3D 3F2 F 2L2 R' 2B 3L U' 2F' 2L' 3L D2 2L 3D' 3U' 3R2 3B' 3F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L R' U R' U2 L' B2 L2 R' U R' L D' R U B2 L D2 B2 R2 D2 Fw Uw'
*2. *L D B D L2 B U D2 R U2 D2 L2 F B' R2 L F2 D F' Rw2 Uw'
*3. *L2 B U F' B D' B R2 L2 F' B R' F2 B L' U2 R2 L F Rw' Uw
*4. *U' F' B R D B F' L' U' B2 D' R2 L' U F' B L2 R B2 F L2 Fw' Uw
*5. *L2 U R' U D' B2 R2 U2 B2 F' U2 B R2 L' F U2 L' F B' U B Rw Uw2
*6. *F L2 U R2 F2 L' R D L2 B2 L B2 U2 B2 L' D2 U B R F U2 Rw Uw'
*7. *U2 D' R2 F' U B2 U D2 F U B U D' R' D' F2 R2 D' R2 B2 U Fw' Uw'
*8. *U' R2 F' R B2 R2 F' R' D' L' U' R B' F L B L' R2 B U B2 Rw Uw2
*9. *R D F U L2 D2 B L D L' D2 B U2 F2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 Fw' Uw
*10. *R' D R' B2 F R' L' D' L' B F2 L F' R2 B D' F2 L D2 L' Fw' Uw'
*11. *L F' B R2 F D' B F U2 L2 U' F2 D2 R' B2 R2 F2 R' L' D R Fw' Uw'
*12. *D U2 B' L B2 L R2 U' D2 R B2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' L' R2 D2 Rw2 Uw'
*13. *U L R2 D U2 L' B' F' R D U F2 B D R' L2 B' L2 U Fw Uw
*14. *F2 R2 L2 D2 B D L2 U2 R2 B' U' F2 U' B' L' B2 D R' U2 F2 Rw' Uw'
*15. *L' B2 R L B2 R' B' R' B F R' B' R' U' D2 R2 U' D2 L2 B2
*16. *B D' U F' D2 B R' B R F D2 L' D U' L2 R2 F2 R' F' D2 F Rw2 Uw
*17. *U2 D L' R B' R U' B D R2 U' D B' D U' F2 L F R' F Rw2 Uw'
*18. *F' L' B' L' U2 R' D U F' D2 L2 B' U2 D' B2 L B' D' U F Rw2 Uw
*19. *F' B U2 B F D' R B R' F B2 U R F2 R2 D U' L2 F Rw' Uw2
*20. *B2 U B D B D U2 F2 L' B2 L D F B2 R2 U2 R L2 B' Rw2 Uw
*21. *D2 R D2 L2 B' L2 R F2 L R F' B' U' R D2 U' B' F R D Rw2 Uw
*22. *R L F2 L R' U' D R D2 B' L R2 B F2 U' R2 F2 B' U2 Fw'
*23. *U' B2 D' U2 B R' L U B2 U B' D R' U L' R2 D R B' Rw2 Uw
*24. *L2 U D' F2 L D2 U' L2 D U2 F2 L2 B2 R' F' D2 U2 F' B Rw Uw
*25. *R D U' R L2 F' U F' B2 D2 L2 D2 B2 F' L2 F B' L2 F2 Rw' Uw
*26. *D2 L' U2 F' R2 U D' F2 L D2 F L R B2 F' U' D L' D Fw Uw'
*27. *L2 B2 R L B U2 R' B' L' F' B D L F L' D L F B R2 Fw' Uw
*28. *R B2 R U2 F U' F2 R D' U2 L' R' F' B' R F2 U' B R B' F Rw Uw'
*29. *L' D B D F D2 L2 F' R' F B R2 U2 D F2 D' R2 F2 U2 Fw' Uw2
*30. *B2 R F' B' L' D L' B U2 F D2 R' L' B L' D2 B' D U R' Fw Uw
*31. *B' F' D2 B2 L' U' R' F2 B2 L' U D2 F D U2 R2 U2 R' U2 D L2 Fw Uw'
*32. *F R' B2 L' R2 U2 B L' F' R' D2 L' D' L' U B2 L B' F2 R' Fw' Uw2
*33. *U' B' F2 D2 F R2 F B2 D F2 L B' U2 R' B' R' D B' U R B Rw Uw2
*34. *B' L R B2 L' R F2 L B' U' D B2 R2 U2 B' D2 F' L F U2
*35. *B' R2 L U' L' U2 L D2 R B' R2 D L' R' F2 U' L2 U2 B' F' Rw Uw2
*36. *B L' B2 U' D2 L2 U' B' U' R2 B2 L F' B2 U B F2 R D' F2 R Fw' Uw'
*37. *U2 F2 R2 F' B D' R L F B U2 F2 D2 B' U R' L2 U2 F2 Rw' Uw
*38. *F R' U2 D R' L U B' F R F U D2 F2 D2 L D2 U' L F' B' Uw'
*39. *B2 R U D2 F' D F B' U D' L' D' F2 B L D2 L2 F R' U' Rw Uw
*40. *L' U D R2 L2 B R2 B' R U2 F2 B U2 L R2 F2 U2 L' B Rw' Uw2
*41. *B' D2 R2 U L U2 L2 U2 F B2 R2 D U' R' L2 U B L' D' Rw' Uw'
*42. *L D' F2 B R' L' U' B' L2 F2 L F' R2 U R2 B R2 D' U B' Rw Uw2
*43. *F R' U' B L2 R2 B L B' F2 D' U F R B2 U F' L2 U' F L Fw Uw'
*44. *R' L' U2 F' L F' U L' D2 F B2 R' F' R2 B D' U2 F' B Rw' Uw'
*45. *R L' D2 R F2 D2 R B L2 B L' D' F' B2 R2 B2 R L' D2 F Rw' Uw'
*46. *F' R' F' D' L' D B L' R2 F2 D2 B' R2 U B2 R L' F B2 R F' Rw2 Uw
*47. *L' D L R2 D' L' U2 D B2 U2 R' L' D F U' F' D U2 R' Fw Uw
*48. *B2 R2 B' L B' R B' R' U' L' B R2 U D2 B' R F2 R L Fw Uw
*49. *L' R2 B' U B2 R B D' U2 B' F' R U' D F' B L' F B' D2 L Fw' Uw2
*50. *B' U' R D' R2 D2 B' R2 F U2 L2 R2 F' L' B2 F2 D' U' R D R Fw Uw'
*51. *D2 L' F2 L' D2 U' F' D2 B F2 R' U' L2 U' F' D L' D' R D' L' Fw' Uw2
*52. *D2 F B' D' B2 D2 U2 R2 F L' F2 D F D2 L2 F2 U L B2 D Rw Uw'
*53. *F' B2 U B2 U D L D R2 F D' L R' B2 L D2 R2 D' U2 F' R Fw Uw'
*54. *R' B R' F' B L B R' D U B' D2 F' D' L' F R2 U L2
*55. *F' L2 F R D2 U2 F2 U2 B F2 L F2 U' D' R2 L D F R D2 B Rw Uw'
*56. *D' B' U2 B' L F2 U B D2 B2 U2 D2 R L' F D2 F2 R' U Fw' Uw
*57. *L U2 F' B D2 R L D' U B' R B2 U2 F2 D R' U2 R L Fw Uw
*58. *U B2 F2 U' B' R U2 L2 B' L B D R B2 L2 D U' B2 F' L' Fw Uw'
*59. *F2 D' L2 F' U F2 L B2 L2 D2 U2 R L B D F' U' F L' Fw Uw'
*60. *R2 U2 R2 B U2 D' R2 D' L' U B L2 D2 F' L' R2 U' R F' Rw2 Uw2
*61. *B2 L' D2 B D2 L R F2 B2 L' B2 D B U2 F2 R2 U R2 F' Rw Uw2
*62. *B L2 U' F2 R2 B' F R' D' L' B F2 U' D' L' F B' R2 F' L' B' Rw' Uw
*63. *R B' D2 B' U2 B2 D F2 U2 B' U L D2 L R F U2 D' F D2 U Fw Uw2
*64. *F U' B2 U F' U' R D2 U' B D2 U R' U2 R' D F' L' R U Rw2 Uw
*65. *F' U' F U' F2 U2 R L U' R' D2 R B R' U L U' D' R F2 Rw' Uw
*66. *L U' L U' F' D L2 U2 F2 R U2 R2 F2 B2 L F U2 B2 D2 F' Rw Uw
*67. *D F' B D2 U2 R2 D R B2 R2 L' B' F2 D' F B U' B U Rw2 Uw
*68. *R' U R L U' F' U' R' F U B2 D' R2 F' R2 U L R2 D2 Fw Uw
*69. *D' F2 L' R2 D' F B R2 D2 L2 U B2 F R U R L U' L' U Rw2 Uw
*70. *F' D B L D R D B L2 R' D' L2 D2 L' D' B' L F L2 D2 B2 Rw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' B L2 F D' U2 R' U2 F2 D2
*2. *B' L2 F D2 L2 U2 B' U2 R2 B' F' L' F2 U R' B' F' L2 F D B'
*3. *U' B D L U' R2 F B R2 L F2 R' U2 D2 R U2 B2 U2 R'
*4. *L2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' L2 D' L' B D2 L2 B' D' R' F' L' B2
*5. *L U2 B2 D2 F' U R2 B2 L' F2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 F L2 U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U2 L F2 D2 R B2 D U L B L' D2 B F D R'
*2. *B' R2 B D2 U2 B D2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D R U2 F U2 F' R B L' R'
*3. *L2 R2 D' R2 U' L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 D L' D B' L2 B D' U' L' B' R'
*4. *B2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 F2 L2 R' D2 B F D2 L' D U' L2 F2
*5. *B' F2 L2 B' U2 F L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' L' B2 D B2 F D U2 R' D'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B' L2 B' D2 R2 F D2 L2 B2 R2 F U' L' R' D' B2 F' U2 F' D'
*2. *B2 L' U2 B2 R B2 F2 R' B2 U2 B2 F' U L' B2 D2 L2 R U R' F
*3. *D' L U' B R F2 L' B D L F2 R2 U' R2 L2 B2 D B2 U2 R2 U2
*4. *B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' B2 R F D B2 U2 L2 D' L B2 F2
*5. *B2 F2 D2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 U F2 U2 B L D' R2 U L' B U B2 D

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U2 L2 D F2 D U R2 B2 U' L2 R D' F L' B' R2 D2 U' R2 B2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D F2 D R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 B U L' B R2 B2 D L' R U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R2 D2 L' D2 R U2 L B2 D2 B2 R U' B U2 B F2 L B' D' U L R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U2 R U R' U2 F2 R F R U'
*3. *B2 D2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 U F2 U' L' R' U' R2 F' L' F2 D U L'
*4. *B' F2 U' Fw' Rw' B2 F Rw F' Rw' D' Fw F2 L2 R2 D2 L2 Uw B D' L2 Rw' U L2 Rw' D F Rw' R2 Uw2 U2 L2 Fw' D Fw F Uw2 F Uw R'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R2 U F' U2 R2 F' U F R' U
*3. *D2 U2 B U2 L2 F' U2 B' U2 F2 U2 L' B' L D' L' U R' B D' R2
*4. *Rw R Uw' L' Uw2 U L2 Rw R2 Fw2 R2 Fw' Uw' U2 R D2 B' D L' U' Rw' R D2 Fw F2 Rw2 Uw' U L B' Fw2 L F2 L U2 R' Fw' L2 D2 B
*5. *Bw2 Rw2 Fw L2 Uw U L U F2 Uw' Rw' Bw Rw D Uw' U Bw2 L' Lw' Fw' L' Uw2 Fw R D' U2 L' Rw' F D2 Fw2 F' Lw' B' Fw F' D2 L2 Rw Dw L D2 Rw' R2 Bw' Uw Rw2 B2 D2 Uw' Bw2 Fw F D Dw R' Dw' Uw2 Lw2 Rw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U' R' U F' R2 U2 F'
*3. *D2 L2 B' F2 R2 B D2 B' R2 D2 U2 R' D' U R' B F' U R' D2 F'
*4. *Rw B L2 Fw L' D' Uw2 F Uw Rw' D2 Fw Rw2 F2 Rw2 R2 B2 Fw F' L' U' L B' R D' F2 Uw2 F2 Rw' D' Uw2 U Rw2 Fw2 D2 B2 F' D2 L R
*5. *B' Rw' F2 Rw2 Uw' Lw2 R2 D L2 B2 F2 Dw2 Uw2 B R2 Bw2 D2 L' Dw' Uw2 Rw2 U Rw2 B' L Bw2 Lw2 R' D' Uw B2 Bw Dw2 L Bw2 Fw' L Lw' Fw' L F2 Uw' Lw2 R2 F' Rw B' Uw2 R Fw2 L' Dw' U' Fw D B2 D2 Uw2 Fw L'
*6. *3U2 2R' 2D2 U R2 B' F' 3U' 2L' 2R2 R2 B2 2B 2F F D' 2U 2L 2B2 L2 3R 2D' 2L R' B' D' 2U2 U 3R' 2R2 R2 3F 3U 2L 2U' 3F' 2U' L' 2R' F L 2D2 R2 D L' 3R' 2R2 R 3F L2 2L2 3R 2F F' L' 2L F2 R' D2 3U' 3F 2R2 D2 U 3F2 2D' 2L 3R F' 2L

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U R U' R2 U' F' U' F' U'
*3. *B2 D' B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 F' L U F' R' D B D2 U L'
*4. *U R D U R' F R2 Fw2 F' Rw Fw L' R2 Fw2 F Uw B' L' Rw B2 Uw2 U2 L Fw2 L2 D R2 Fw2 F2 Rw' R2 Uw2 L Fw2 D' Uw' U' Fw2 Uw' U
*5. *Fw L' F' Rw2 F' U' Bw' Dw2 U L' Lw' Rw Fw2 Lw' U L2 Dw' R Dw' Bw2 F' Lw B' U2 Lw2 Fw U' F' L Lw2 Rw R2 Bw2 Lw U L' Rw D U' L Rw' Fw L' Lw2 F2 Lw' R' D Dw L2 D Uw' Rw' Bw' D' L2 B Fw F' U2
*6. *R2 2U' 3F' L' 2L 2R D2 2U U' F 2R R' 2B2 U' 2R2 2D 2U L 3R2 3F' F' 2D U' B' R2 3F2 3R' B 2L' 2B 2L 3U2 F' L' 3U' U' 3F' 2F' 3R2 B2 3U2 3F' 2F2 3U 2B' L2 2B2 3F' F' 2U L2 3R2 3U' 2U U2 L' 2L' B' 2U L2 R2 2F2 F' U' 3F2 2F F 3U' U' F2
*7. *B 2L' R' D 3U' B' D' 2L' 3F2 F' 3U' 3B 2R' 2F 3L2 3F 3U' 3L2 D2 3D 2F' 2U2 3R' U' 2B' 2R' R 3B2 R 2U2 B' 2U2 R' D' L 2L 3L' 2D2 2U2 U2 3R B2 L2 R2 B2 3F D 3U 2U2 U' 2L' 2U' L R2 2F 2L 2B R 3D B' 3B' 2F F' 3R' 2D2 3R 2D' 2R2 R' U L2 2R' 3U2 U' 3B' 2U2 2F2 3L' 3R 2F2 3L2 3B F U L' 2F U L2 2L' D 2D' 3D2 3R' 2F 2U 2L' 2B' U2 3L' R2

*Clock*
*1. *UR4- DR5- DL2- UL2- U1+ R5- D3- L6+ ALL1+ y2 U2+ R5+ D2+ L1+ ALL0+ UR 
*2. *UR0+ DR1- DL0+ UL1- U2- R4- D1+ L6+ ALL3+ y2 U5- R1- D2- L0+ ALL4- UR DL UL 
*3. *UR1- DR1+ DL1+ UL4+ U5- R4+ D0+ L3+ ALL3- y2 U4- R2- D5+ L2- ALL2- DR DL UL 
*4. *UR3+ DR6+ DL4- UL1- U5- R4- D3- L4+ ALL1- y2 U4- R1- D2+ L2- ALL1+ DR 
*5. *UR4- DR1+ DL0+ UL5- U0+ R2- D1- L1+ ALL0+ y2 U3+ R4- D1+ L3- ALL1+ DR 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R' B' R L' U' L' B' R' l' b'
*2. *U R B U L' U B r u'
*3. *U B' U' L B U' B R l r' u'
*4. *U L B L' R U' L U' l' r' u
*5. *U R L' U' L B' L b

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, -5)
*2. *(0, 2) / (3, 3) / (-5, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (3, 0) /
*3. *(-3, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (6, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (1, 4) / (6, 0) /
*4. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (0, -2) / (-4, -3) / (4, 0)
*5. *(1, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 3) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2)

*Skewb*
*1. *U L R U' B U' B' U R U' B
*2. *B U R B U L R B R L' R
*3. *B U R U R' U L' U B R' L'
*4. *L U L B' U' B U L' R L' R
*5. *U L B' R L' R B U' B' U' R'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U
*2. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. * R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U2 R' U' R F' U2 F' R F
*3. *L' B2 R2 B2 R U2 R U2 R' B2 R' D F' D' L' U R D L B' F'
*4. *Uw2 R' Uw B R F' D L D2 L B' Fw2 D2 Uw U2 Rw2 U2 R D Uw Fw' L2 U Rw' Uw' B' F R' D2 Fw' R2 Uw2 B' Fw2 Rw2 D L D2 Rw2 U2
*5. *Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 Uw Bw2 Fw2 L2 Rw R D2 Uw Bw F' R2 Uw2 Bw2 Uw2 R2 Dw2 Lw' D2 Dw R' Dw Fw2 Rw Uw' B2 R2 Fw R F2 D F2 L2 Fw' Lw' Fw Lw B2 Lw Rw R2 Dw' B Bw F R2 U' Fw' F U' Rw R2 D2 Dw2 U Fw2 F' Lw'
*OH. *L R2 B2 D2 R' F2 D2 U2 R' B2 R U' L2 B F2 U' B' F L F D'
*Clock. *UR5+ DR0+ DL1- UL3- U4+ R6+ D2+ L1- ALL1- y2 U1- R5- D5+ L1- ALL2+ DR DL 
*Mega. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *B' L' R B L' R U' B' r' u
*Square-1. *(-5, 0) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, 2) / (-3, 2)
*Skewb. *R L B' L' B U' L' R B' U' B'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *l' b' f l r' b f l' b f' B L' B R' B F' R F'
*2. *L f' l L B F' R' l r' b' L R F R B' R' B' R
*3. *R F' l b' B' L l b r L' R' F' R' B F L
*4. *F l' L r b' l r b' L B F L' F L' R F'
*5. *r f F L' B b' f F' f L B' F' L' B' F

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Lw' U' Bw L R' B Lw Uw Rw R B Uw Rw Lw' Bw' Lw Bw' Uw Rw' Bw l r'
*2. *Rw U R B Lw R Lw Rw' U L' B Lw' Rw' Uw' Lw Rw Bw Uw Rw' u' l' r b'
*3. *Rw' L Bw R Lw' Bw L' B' Rw' Bw' Uw' Lw' Bw' Lw' Uw Bw' u' l b
*4. *Bw' Lw' U B' Lw' R' Bw L Rw B' Uw' Bw' Uw Bw' Rw Lw' Bw Uw l' r
*5. *Lw' B' Lw' U Bw L' Rw' U' L' R' B Rw' Uw' Lw Uw Lw' Rw Uw' u' l' b

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *R D2 R U2 L D2 L U2 R D2 L U R2 D L2 U2 R3 D L U L D2 R U2 R D L2 D R2 U L3 D R2 D L2 U2 R3 D2 L2 U2 R D2 R U2
*2. *R2 D L2 D R U R D L U2 L D2 R2 U R U L2 D R2 D L2 U R2 U L3 D2 R3 D L3 U2 R3 D2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L U3 R D L
*3. *R2 D2 L2 U R2 U L D2 L U2 R2 D2 L U2 R D3 L U2 R D2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 R2 D R U2 L D3 R U3 L D3 R U2 L2 D2 R2 U L3 D R2 U3
*4. *R2 D L D R U2 L2 D R2 D L U2 R D2 R U L2 D R2 U2 L3 D2 R2 U L2 D R3 U2 L3 D2 R D L U2 R D R D R U3 L2 D R D2 R U L
*5. *D R2 D L2 U R2 D L U2 R D2 L U2 L D3 R2 U L2 D R U2 L D2 R2 U3 L2 D3 R2 U R U2 L D R U L2 D R D2 R U2 L D2 R U2

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L2 U B2 U2 L2 F2 D' R2 U B2 R2 B R D2 F2 U2 F' L' U' B' U' R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 L B2 R2 U2 R2 B' U' L F' L' B2 L' F L R' D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D2 U2 R' U2 F2 D2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' U F L' D R D' L2 D2 U R D R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F B L F D F D L2 D2 R' U R2 L2 D2 B2 U' B2 D B2 R2 D2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F R' B' U2 F D L' U2 R U D' L' B2 L F2 D2 R B2 U2 R' F2 B2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *U L2 R2 F2 U B2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 R' F' L2 R' B U B' L' B D2
*2. *F' R2 B' D2 L2 U2 L B U' L2 F R2 F L2 D2 B2 U2 F' D2 F'
*3. *L B2 D F R' U' B2 U' B U2 B2 R U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R2 L
*4. *U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 D L2 D R F2 U R' B L R2 U2 B' F2 U
*5. *D2 L2 F2 L B2 L D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D B L R' U F2 L2 F R2 F2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UR UF UR UF UR UB UR UL UF UL UB UR UB UR UF LB UL UB UL UB UR UL RF UR UB UL UF LB UB RB UR UF UB LF UF UL LF UL UF UR LB DL DB DF LF DF DL LB UL UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF DR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ UR+2 RF UR+ DF-2 LF+2 DF+2 DR+ DB+
*2. *UF UL UB UL UF UB UR UL UF UB UL UF UB UL UF LB UB LB RF UR UF UL LB UB UL UB RF UR RF UR RB LF UF LF UF UR UL UF UB UR UL RB UB UL DR RB DB DR RB DF RF UR UB LB DB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DR UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UB+2 UL UB-2 DB+2 DR RF+ DB
*3. *UR UB UL UB UR UL UF UB UR UF UB UL UB UL LB UB UL UB RF UR UF UB UR UL UB LB UL RF RB UB LF UL UF UL UB RF UF UL UF LF DR RF DB RB UR DL LB DR UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DB DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ LF UR+2 RF UR-2 DF UF+ UL UF LB+
*4. *UL UF UL UF UL UB UL UF UB UR UB UR LB UL UF UR UF UR RF UR RF UR UF UB UL LB UL RB UR LF UL UB UR UB UL UF UR UB RB UR UB LF DL DB DF DL LB LF DF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UR RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UR+2 UB UR-2 UF-2 LB+ UL+2 LB+2 UL+ RB+2 DB RB+ DL-
*5. *UF UR UF UL UF UR UB UR UL UB UR UL UB UL LB RF UR UF UL UB LB UB LB RF UF UL UB UR RF UF RB UR UB RB LF UL UB UR UF UL LB UB LF UL UF UR RB LF DB LB UL DR RB DR RB DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UF+2 LF UF-2 RF-2 UR UB DL+ DF+2 RF UR UB+2 RF+2 DL+2 UL+ UB UL UB+ UL+2 LB UL LB+2 DL+ LB-2


----------



## ElephantCuber (Jul 22, 2020)

I don’t have an account but for clock I got
1. 5.24
2. 5.48
3. 6.23
4. 5.34
5. 5.01
5.35 average


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 4, 2020)

Results for week 30: Congratulations to cuberkid10, ichcubegern, and OriginalUsername!

*2x2x2*(94)
1.  1.37 ExultantCarn
2.  1.57 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.58 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  1.62 OriginalUsername
5.  1.86 asacuber
6.  1.91 NathanaelCubes
7.  2.00 Imran Rahman
8.  2.16 turtwig
9.  2.26 Nutybaconator
10.  2.32 TipsterTrickster
11.  2.37 Sean Hartman
12.  2.40 CubicOreo
13.  2.47 PratikKhannaSkewb
14.  2.64 Trig0n
15.  2.69 DGCubes
16.  2.70 Luke Garrett
17.  2.74 jaysammey777
18.  2.77 remopihel
19.  2.82 mihnea3000
20.  2.87 Logan
21.  2.88 cubingpatrol
22.  2.93 Cringycuber2711
23.  2.96 Liam Wadek
23.  2.96 G2013
25.  3.01 Heewon Seo
25.  3.01 cuberkid10
27.  3.05 TommyC
27.  3.05 typo56
29.  3.07 tJardigradHe
30.  3.14 Sub1Hour
31.  3.16 BradenTheMagician
32.  3.21 Cale S
33.  3.33 RJcub3r
34.  3.41 wuque man
35.  3.50 Antto Pitkänen
36.  3.54 BraydenTheCuber
37.  3.57 GTGil
38.  3.66 dollarstorecubes
39.  3.72 begiuli65
40.  3.75 Rollercoasterben
41.  3.79 ProStar
41.  3.79 Fred Lang
43.  3.82 NewoMinx
44.  3.88 Metallic Silver
45.  3.93 nikodem.rudy
46.  3.95 KingCanyon
47.  3.96 [email protected]
48.  4.00 ngmh
49.  4.08 bennettstouder
50.  4.11 ElephantCuber
51.  4.17 vishwasankarcubing
51.  4.17 fun at the joy
53.  4.20 wearephamily1719
54.  4.28 VIBE_ZT
55.  4.34 lumes2121
56.  4.36 VJW
57.  4.45 d2polld
58.  4.46 DUDECUBER
58.  4.46 Schmizee
60.  4.47 Cuz Red
61.  4.52 Neb
62.  4.54 Moreno van Rooijen
63.  4.61 ichcubegern
64.  4.64 Koen van Aller
64.  4.64 CodingCuber
66.  4.87 Cooki348
67.  5.01 BenChristman1
68.  5.11 John Benwell
69.  5.36 Henry Lipka
70.  5.63 MattP98
71.  5.81 Teh Keng Foo
72.  5.93 Lewis
73.  5.99 OriEy
74.  6.00 Comvat
75.  6.24 VauZed
76.  6.58 nevinscph
77.  6.82 Thrasher989
78.  7.00 Hunter Eric Deardurff
79.  7.48 LittleLumos
80.  7.52 breadears
81.  7.64 Mike Hughey
82.  8.08 Jrg
83.  8.37 sporteisvogel
84.  8.89 [email protected]
85.  9.10 FlorianEnduro #111
86.  9.16 freshcuber.de
87.  9.29 thomas.sch
88.  9.47 One Wheel
89.  10.95 Jacck
90.  11.31 Bavarian_god
91.  11.66 f_roerick
92.  13.84 MatsBergsten
93.  17.59 Alexuty
94.  22.00 RFWKA


*3x3x3*(119)
1.  7.15 Luke Garrett
2.  7.38 wuque man
3.  7.80 gottagitgud


Spoiler



4.  8.13 OriginalUsername
5.  8.19 Khairur Rachim
6.  8.47 PratikKhannaSkewb
7.  8.53 Magdamini
8.  8.55 tJardigradHe
9.  8.56 Sean Hartman
10.  8.69 AidanNoogie
11.  8.87 NathanaelCubes
12.  8.94 cuberkid10
13.  9.00 Heewon Seo
14.  9.11 Cringycuber2711
15.  9.16 dollarstorecubes
16.  9.23 Zeke Mackay
17.  9.35 ichcubegern
18.  9.52 NewoMinx
19.  9.59 Legomanz
20.  9.67 Logan
21.  9.74 turtwig
22.  9.87 RandomPerson84
23.  9.91 Samuel Kevin
23.  9.91 Keenan Johnson
25.  9.94 jaysammey777
26.  10.08 mihnea3000
27.  10.23 ExultantCarn
27.  10.23 vishwasankarcubing
29.  10.24 Cale S
30.  10.26 20luky3
30.  10.26 BradenTheMagician
32.  10.27 Teh Keng Foo
33.  10.29 cubingpatrol
34.  10.36 Nutybaconator
35.  10.53 typo56
36.  10.54 FaLoL
36.  10.54 MCuber
38.  10.71 CubicOreo
38.  10.71 DGCubes
40.  10.73 Keroma12
41.  10.77 fun at the joy
42.  10.82 Coinman_
43.  11.08 OJ Cubing
44.  11.41 Abhi
45.  11.42 RJcub3r
46.  11.46 Fred Lang
47.  11.71 abunickabhi
48.  11.80 abhijat
49.  12.20 Imran Rahman
50.  12.31 BMcCl1
51.  12.37 G2013
52.  12.45 Sub1Hour
53.  12.47 Neb
54.  12.52 BraydenTheCuber
55.  12.56 Michael DeLaRosa
56.  12.59 lumes2121
57.  12.73 begiuli65
57.  12.73 midnightcuberx
59.  12.78 Cuz Red
60.  12.80 Cooki348
61.  12.81 d2polld
62.  12.82 trangium
63.  12.92 ngmh
64.  12.94 Henry Lipka
65.  13.23 xyzzy
66.  13.28 Liam Wadek
67.  13.36 Koen van Aller
68.  13.51 Antto Pitkänen
68.  13.51 Trig0n
70.  13.59 jake.levine
71.  13.68 Rollercoasterben
72.  13.69 MattP98
73.  14.08 bennettstouder
74.  14.29 danvie
75.  14.52 Metallic Silver
76.  14.55 DUDECUBER
77.  14.61 wearephamily1719
78.  14.69 GTGil
79.  14.87 [email protected]
80.  14.90 Schmizee
81.  14.96 Hunter Eric Deardurff
82.  15.01 revaldoah
83.  15.51 ElephantCuber
84.  15.64 Comvat
85.  15.71 Moreno van Rooijen
86.  15.85 John Benwell
87.  15.90 VIBE_ZT
88.  16.16 PingPongCuber
89.  16.28 nevinscph
90.  16.74 VJW
91.  17.08 breadears
92.  17.18 VauZed
93.  17.51 OriEy
94.  17.95 Petri Krzywacki
95.  18.37 dnguyen2204
96.  19.24 Hail Stan
97.  19.30 UnknownCanvas
98.  21.74 LittleLumos
99.  22.99 I'm A Cuber
100.  23.25 Thrasher989
101.  23.75 nihadahd
102.  23.85 sporteisvogel
103.  24.16 One Wheel
104.  24.20 Jrg
105.  24.59 Mike Hughey
106.  24.74 Lewis
107.  25.12 freshcuber.de
108.  27.64 [email protected]
109.  27.83 f_roerick
110.  28.00 filmip
111.  29.26 FlorianEnduro #111
112.  29.28 Kaneki Uchiha
113.  30.96 Bavarian_god
114.  31.10 Jacck
115.  37.03 Alexuty
116.  38.71 MatsBergsten
117.  39.33 thomas.sch
118.  1:02.87 RFWKA
119.  DNF CodingCuber


*4x4x4*(71)
1.  29.11 cuberkid10
2.  30.79 Heewon Seo
3.  32.98 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  33.03 tJardigradHe
5.  33.65 OriginalUsername
6.  33.69 mihnea3000
7.  34.59 FaLoL
8.  34.90 Sean Hartman
9.  35.16 Cringycuber2711
10.  35.68 NewoMinx
11.  35.87 wuque man
12.  36.76 G2013
13.  37.03 fun at the joy
14.  38.45 ichcubegern
15.  38.74 jaysammey777
16.  39.36 Logan
17.  39.44 vishwasankarcubing
18.  39.57 cubingpatrol
19.  40.39 CubicOreo
20.  40.91 dollarstorecubes
21.  41.42 20luky3
22.  41.49 xyzzy
23.  41.56 PratikKhannaSkewb
24.  42.23 abhijat
25.  43.37 typo56
26.  44.96 jake.levine
27.  46.41 Neb
28.  47.70 abunickabhi
29.  48.17 begiuli65
30.  48.30 Antto Pitkänen
31.  48.34 MattP98
32.  48.65 ExultantCarn
33.  48.76 DGCubes
34.  49.70 Teh Keng Foo
35.  50.14 NathanaelCubes
36.  50.55 Cooki348
37.  50.57 Liam Wadek
38.  50.67 wearephamily1719
39.  50.88 Sub1Hour
40.  50.97 Henry Lipka
41.  51.28 Imran Rahman
42.  51.39 lumes2121
43.  52.45 nevinscph
44.  54.90 BraydenTheCuber
45.  59.21 John Benwell
46.  1:02.43 d2polld
47.  1:03.55 OriEy
48.  1:04.10 breadears
49.  1:04.77 bennettstouder
50.  1:06.78 [email protected]
51.  1:07.07 VJW
52.  1:08.05 Metallic Silver
53.  1:08.41 LittleLumos
54.  1:10.27 Hunter Eric Deardurff
55.  1:11.42 Schmizee
56.  1:13.18 RJcub3r
57.  1:13.98 Hail Stan
58.  1:15.24 Petri Krzywacki
59.  1:17.45 Thrasher989
60.  1:21.91 One Wheel
61.  1:29.24 dnguyen2204
62.  1:33.59 [email protected]
63.  1:37.77 sporteisvogel
64.  1:37.81 freshcuber.de
65.  1:37.96 VauZed
66.  1:51.16 Jacck
67.  1:59.03 thomas.sch
68.  2:14.89 MatsBergsten
69.  2:28.68 Bavarian_god
70.  DNF Cuz Red
70.  DNF FlorianEnduro #111


*5x5x5*(53)
1.  57.04 OriginalUsername
2.  58.22 tJardigradHe
3.  59.76 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:00.45 cuberkid10
5.  1:01.33 Heewon Seo
6.  1:02.32 NewoMinx
7.  1:07.35 ichcubegern
8.  1:07.38 Khairur Rachim
9.  1:07.48 Cringycuber2711
10.  1:07.73 vishwasankarcubing
11.  1:10.08 Coinman_
12.  1:10.17 FaLoL
13.  1:14.00 wuque man
14.  1:14.47 CubicOreo
15.  1:16.75 fun at the joy
16.  1:17.32 dollarstorecubes
17.  1:20.85 Keroma12
18.  1:22.72 jake.levine
19.  1:24.38 abhijat
20.  1:26.25 xyzzy
21.  1:26.31 Teh Keng Foo
22.  1:27.08 Michael DeLaRosa
23.  1:27.27 begiuli65
24.  1:27.54 nevinscph
25.  1:28.01 Logan
26.  1:31.74 cubingpatrol
27.  1:32.26 MCuber
28.  1:32.30 NathanaelCubes
29.  1:34.32 20luky3
30.  1:37.19 Neb
31.  1:39.45 abunickabhi
32.  1:39.55 Liam Wadek
33.  1:42.00 VJW
34.  1:44.79 Cooki348
35.  1:46.55 Hunter Eric Deardurff
36.  1:51.43 [email protected]
37.  1:51.88 KingCanyon
38.  1:59.26 Metallic Silver
39.  2:02.28 Imran Rahman
40.  2:07.76 LittleLumos
41.  2:12.55 d2polld
42.  2:18.76 One Wheel
43.  2:22.84 breadears
44.  2:31.38 Lewis
45.  2:36.92 wearephamily1719
46.  2:43.39 Petri Krzywacki
47.  2:46.61 [email protected]
48.  2:52.03 thomas.sch
49.  2:55.34 Jrg
50.  2:57.46 Jacck
51.  3:03.56 sporteisvogel
52.  3:42.12 freshcuber.de
53.  4:02.90 MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(31)
1.  1:53.72 Sean Hartman
2.  1:54.52 cuberkid10
3.  1:57.73 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:01.45 Cringycuber2711
5.  2:05.42 FaLoL
6.  2:06.20 NewoMinx
7.  2:07.83 tJardigradHe
8.  2:10.25 OriginalUsername
9.  2:21.08 Keroma12
10.  2:26.15 xyzzy
11.  2:34.27 begiuli65
12.  2:37.39 nevinscph
13.  2:39.10 jaysammey777
14.  2:41.11 CubicOreo
15.  3:21.87 cubingpatrol
16.  3:22.09 NathanaelCubes
17.  3:35.41 Antto Pitkänen
18.  4:01.23 One Wheel
19.  4:20.19 Metallic Silver
20.  4:25.15 filmip
21.  5:13.66 [email protected]
22.  5:42.97 thomas.sch
23.  5:47.30 Jacck
24.  5:52.54 sporteisvogel
25.  5:55.99 Jrg
26.  6:41.45 freshcuber.de
27.  8:01.22 MatsBergsten
28.  DNF Heewon Seo
28.  DNF UnknownCanvas
28.  DNF Petri Krzywacki
28.  DNF breadears


*7x7x7*(19)
1.  3:00.60 cuberkid10
2.  3:11.20 ichcubegern
3.  3:14.73 FaLoL


Spoiler



4.  3:19.54 NewoMinx
5.  3:42.58 nevinscph
6.  3:44.09 xyzzy
7.  4:56.30 Liam Wadek
8.  5:43.77 Antto Pitkänen
9.  5:51.52 cubingpatrol
10.  6:05.28 One Wheel
11.  7:30.84 Jacck
12.  7:35.53 [email protected]
13.  8:18.80 thomas.sch
14.  9:06.96 Jrg
15.  9:07.39 sporteisvogel
16.  10:54.83 freshcuber.de
17.  DNF Metallic Silver
17.  DNF MatsBergsten
17.  DNF Bavarian_god


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(36)
1.  3.80 Legomanz
2.  5.20 Khairur Rachim
3.  5.39 ExultantCarn


Spoiler



4.  6.36 turtwig
5.  8.17 TommyC
6.  8.24 PratikKhannaSkewb
7.  8.25 OriginalUsername
8.  8.50 TipsterTrickster
9.  9.14 NathanaelCubes
10.  9.47 Logan
11.  9.67 ichcubegern
12.  10.91 Luke Garrett
13.  11.03 [email protected]
14.  11.68 Nutybaconator
15.  13.85 Trig0n
16.  15.33 Sean Hartman
17.  19.31 BraydenTheCuber
18.  19.97 jaysammey777
19.  25.69 nevinscph
20.  26.32 Antto Pitkänen
21.  27.03 BenChristman1
22.  27.25 MattP98
23.  29.95 cuberkid10
24.  33.78 MatsBergsten
25.  35.13 dollarstorecubes
26.  37.17 Mike Hughey
27.  38.29 LittleLumos
28.  50.99 ElephantCuber
29.  1:03.19 Jacck
30.  1:10.79 vishwasankarcubing
31.  1:11.96 Hunter Eric Deardurff
32.  1:15.08 [email protected]
33.  1:41.56 freshcuber.de
34.  1:47.70 thomas.sch
35.  DNF G2013
35.  DNF Cuz Red


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(30)
1.  19.88 BandedCubing101
2.  20.44 elliottk_
3.  21.36 G2013


Spoiler



4.  22.15 sigalig
5.  33.87 NathanaelCubes
6.  34.90 abunickabhi
7.  43.18 Keroma12
8.  43.39 Skullush
9.  46.10 RandomPerson84
10.  56.48 revaldoah
11.  1:04.83 MattP98
12.  1:07.79 jaysammey777
13.  1:08.67 nevinscph
14.  1:14.54 Logan
15.  1:40.07 ichcubegern
16.  1:40.49 Khairur Rachim
17.  1:44.19 dollarstorecubes
18.  1:49.28 MatsBergsten
19.  2:19.01 Mike Hughey
20.  2:27.60 Jacck
21.  3:00.97 filmip
22.  5:00.93 [email protected]
23.  5:20.92 [email protected]
24.  5:37.80 Hunter Eric Deardurff
25.  6:20.35 Luke Garrett
26.  6:29.23 wearephamily1719
27.  8:14.93 freshcuber.de
28.  DNF d2polld
28.  DNF Antto Pitkänen
28.  DNF LittleLumos


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(5)
1.  2:10.40 elliottk_
2.  4:42.61 nevinscph
3.  9:00.04 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  10:12.94 Jacck
5.  DNF LittleLumos


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(3)
1.  10:39.32 nevinscph
2.  16:08.38 MatsBergsten
3.  22:16.88 Jacck

*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  35:15.73 MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(5)
1.  16/25 51:08 Dylan Swarts
2.  7/9 49:31 MatsBergsten
3.  2/4 21:25 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  0/3 29:58 [email protected]
5.  0/2 7:26 wearephamily1719



*3x3x3 one-handed*(78)
1.  9.96 ftRouxles
2.  11.97 Khairur Rachim
3.  12.82 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  13.30 tJardigradHe
5.  13.37 gottagitgud
6.  13.59 wuque man
7.  13.63 Luke Garrett
8.  14.23 PratikKhannaSkewb
9.  15.38 Sean Hartman
10.  15.47 NathanaelCubes
11.  15.59 Cringycuber2711
12.  15.94 turtwig
13.  16.20 ichcubegern
14.  16.45 CubicOreo
15.  16.71 NewoMinx
16.  17.00 nikodem.rudy
17.  17.08 dollarstorecubes
18.  17.16 cuberkid10
19.  17.45 mihnea3000
20.  17.53 abunickabhi
21.  17.92 BradenTheMagician
22.  18.19 Teh Keng Foo
23.  18.62 vishwasankarcubing
24.  18.90 Nutybaconator
25.  19.17 RandomPerson84
26.  19.44 midnightcuberx
27.  19.86 Zeke Mackay
28.  19.91 Liam Wadek
29.  20.11 ngmh
30.  20.12 TipsterTrickster
31.  20.24 FaLoL
32.  20.40 fun at the joy
33.  20.75 jaysammey777
34.  21.09 xyzzy
35.  21.21 Logan
36.  21.42 danvie
37.  21.50 G2013
38.  21.81 Metallic Silver
39.  21.91 Antto Pitkänen
40.  21.99 RJcub3r
41.  22.08 begiuli65
42.  22.37 Sub1Hour
43.  22.80 MCuber
44.  23.56 MattP98
45.  23.88 d2polld
46.  24.30 lumes2121
47.  24.34 BraydenTheCuber
48.  25.27 SmallTownCuber
49.  25.94 Moreno van Rooijen
50.  26.35 Neb
51.  27.27 Cooki348
52.  27.71 Henry Lipka
53.  28.75 nevinscph
54.  29.22 revaldoah
55.  30.13 Cuz Red
56.  31.58 OriEy
57.  31.92 Imran Rahman
58.  32.54 Comvat
59.  32.85 Petri Krzywacki
60.  33.21 Schmizee
61.  33.29 [email protected]
62.  33.84 wearephamily1719
63.  34.20 cubingpatrol
64.  34.95 bennettstouder
65.  35.45 ElephantCuber
66.  36.43 breadears
67.  38.47 VJW
68.  39.94 freshcuber.de
69.  41.54 One Wheel
70.  44.80 Mike Hughey
71.  48.26 I'm A Cuber
72.  1:01.49 Hunter Eric Deardurff
73.  1:01.67 nihadahd
74.  1:01.95 sporteisvogel
75.  1:02.38 Jacck
76.  1:11.32 [email protected]
77.  1:30.27 f_roerick
78.  DNF dnguyen2204


*3x3x3 With feet*(1)
1.  25.90 tJardigradHe

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(10)
1.  31.60 jaysammey777
2.  40.84 ichcubegern
3.  59.51 [email protected]


Spoiler



4.  1:50.08 Jacck
5.  2:31.09 MatsBergsten
6.  4:42.38 [email protected]
7.  DNF freshcuber.de
7.  DNF BMcCl1
7.  DNF thomas.sch
7.  DNF RJcub3r


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(10)
1.  23.00 (22, 27, 20) Trig0n
2.  23.33 (21, 29, 20) Sebastien
2.  23.33 (23, 24, 23) Teh Keng Foo


Spoiler



4.  23.67 (20, 27, 24) Cale S
5.  31.33 (29, 29, 36) RyuKagamine
6.  36.33 (32, 35, 42) Jacck
7.  DNF (24, 26, DNS) G2013
7.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) jaysammey777
7.  DNF (29, DNS, DNS) parkertrager
7.  DNF (41, DNS, DNS) [email protected]


*2-3-4 Relay*(39)
1.  43.38 cuberkid10
2.  43.70 Khairur Rachim
3.  45.77 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  46.71 tJardigradHe
5.  49.03 OriginalUsername
6.  49.28 NewoMinx
7.  49.87 Cringycuber2711
8.  51.31 Sean Hartman
9.  53.18 PratikKhannaSkewb
10.  56.46 abhijat
11.  56.74 ichcubegern
12.  56.98 fun at the joy
13.  58.12 jaysammey777
14.  58.67 dollarstorecubes
15.  59.35 cubingpatrol
16.  1:01.55 Teh Keng Foo
17.  1:02.03 Logan
18.  1:07.70 Cooki348
19.  1:09.44 CubicOreo
20.  1:11.53 begiuli65
21.  1:15.15 nevinscph
22.  1:15.26 Antto Pitkänen
23.  1:17.01 wearephamily1719
24.  1:25.51 breadears
25.  1:26.19 d2polld
26.  1:28.24 ElephantCuber
27.  1:29.52 Schmizee
28.  1:30.44 [email protected]
29.  1:31.78 VJW
30.  1:32.85 OriEy
31.  1:33.77 Hunter Eric Deardurff
32.  1:35.49 Comvat
33.  1:52.71 Thrasher989
34.  2:20.09 VauZed
35.  2:28.75 Lewis
36.  2:29.06 sporteisvogel
37.  2:33.91 [email protected]
38.  2:37.86 Jacck
39.  2:58.35 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(21)
1.  1:46.26 cuberkid10
2.  1:52.97 tJardigradHe
3.  1:53.11 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  1:57.34 OriginalUsername
5.  1:57.38 Heewon Seo
6.  1:57.70 Cringycuber2711
7.  2:04.97 ichcubegern
8.  2:06.91 Khairur Rachim
9.  2:16.42 CubicOreo
10.  2:27.58 abhijat
11.  2:28.67 dollarstorecubes
12.  2:36.06 cubingpatrol
13.  2:43.72 Teh Keng Foo
14.  2:51.49 nevinscph
15.  3:01.65 Cooki348
16.  3:16.23 Hunter Eric Deardurff
17.  3:20.75 [email protected]
18.  5:08.58 [email protected]
19.  5:48.67 Jacck
20.  5:49.53 sporteisvogel
21.  7:17.21 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(13)
1.  3:39.61 cuberkid10
2.  4:02.91 tJardigradHe
3.  4:11.46 Heewon Seo


Spoiler



4.  4:11.50 ichcubegern
5.  4:13.55 Cringycuber2711
6.  4:23.36 NewoMinx
7.  5:12.11 nevinscph
8.  6:19.11 cubingpatrol
9.  6:24.46 Hunter Eric Deardurff
10.  7:29.49 [email protected]
11.  9:38.44 Lewis
12.  10:42.68 [email protected]
13.  10:49.28 sporteisvogel


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(8)
1.  6:52.11 ichcubegern
2.  8:33.78 nevinscph
3.  8:34.98 cubingpatrol


Spoiler



4.  10:37.13 Hunter Eric Deardurff
5.  12:36.23 [email protected]
6.  17:40.32 [email protected]
7.  20:05.22 sporteisvogel
8.  22:40.40 Jrg


*Clock*(35)
1.  4.86 MartinN13
2.  4.93 TipsterTrickster
3.  5.83 ElephantCuber
3.  5.83 jaysammey777


Spoiler



5.  6.86 dollarstorecubes
6.  7.25 MattP98
7.  7.54 cuberkid10
8.  8.08 Liam Wadek
8.  8.08 Sean Hartman
10.  8.92 NewoMinx
11.  9.09 typo56
12.  9.51 Rollercoasterben
13.  9.61 tJardigradHe
14.  10.11 OriginalUsername
15.  10.81 Logan
16.  11.03 DGCubes
17.  11.94 Cringycuber2711
18.  12.40 ichcubegern
19.  12.88 CubicOreo
20.  13.48 Nutybaconator
21.  13.96 cubingpatrol
22.  14.70 PratikKhannaSkewb
23.  14.80 G2013
24.  14.94 Neb
25.  16.01 [email protected]
26.  17.63 freshcuber.de
27.  18.75 nevinscph
28.  20.28 SmallTownCuber
29.  22.14 Jacck
30.  26.15 thomas.sch
31.  38.60 begiuli65
32.  1:57.33 d2polld
33.  DNF vishwasankarcubing
33.  DNF fun at the joy
33.  DNF f_roerick


*Megaminx*(35)
1.  37.85 Heewon Seo
2.  44.48 AidanNoogie
3.  46.13 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  53.81 Khairur Rachim
5.  56.78 KrokosB
6.  57.78 OriginalUsername
7.  1:00.35 MCuber
8.  1:01.06 Cringycuber2711
9.  1:01.17 Sean Hartman
10.  1:02.14 cuberkid10
11.  1:07.60 abhijat
12.  1:10.18 CubicOreo
13.  1:10.89 BradenTheMagician
14.  1:12.08 ichcubegern
15.  1:13.09 dollarstorecubes
16.  1:14.67 Zeke Mackay
17.  1:15.99 Logan
18.  1:18.90 begiuli65
19.  1:24.53 turtwig
20.  1:25.94 Antto Pitkänen
21.  1:26.81 CrispyCubing
22.  1:31.08 cubingpatrol
23.  1:42.50 nevinscph
24.  1:46.69 Metallic Silver
25.  2:01.15 [email protected]
26.  2:05.59 ElephantCuber
27.  2:17.79 breadears
28.  2:31.81 Hunter Eric Deardurff
29.  2:50.97 One Wheel
30.  3:17.54 freshcuber.de
31.  3:28.31 Jacck
32.  3:49.81 sporteisvogel
33.  4:00.08 revaldoah
34.  5:31.57 [email protected]
35.  DNF jaysammey777


*Pyraminx*(63)
1.  2.31 DGCubes
2.  2.40 tJardigradHe
3.  2.71 Harsha Paladugu


Spoiler



4.  2.74 Cooki348
5.  2.81 Awder
6.  2.87 Abhi
7.  2.99 Logan
8.  3.35 OriginalUsername
9.  3.36 CubicOreo
10.  3.43 remopihel
11.  3.50 MartinN13
12.  3.70 Cringycuber2711
13.  3.87 Sean Hartman
14.  4.31 TipsterTrickster
15.  4.40 Trig0n
16.  4.50 PratikKhannaSkewb
17.  4.57 Nutybaconator
18.  4.63 Heewon Seo
19.  4.83 cuberkid10
20.  4.84 begiuli65
21.  4.86 NewoMinx
22.  4.93 ichcubegern
23.  4.97 Liam Wadek
24.  5.05 Cale S
25.  5.06 jaysammey777
26.  5.13 dollarstorecubes
27.  5.15 mihnea3000
27.  5.15 BradenTheMagician
29.  5.32 NathanaelCubes
30.  5.34 Luke Garrett
31.  5.42 ElephantCuber
32.  5.48 Antto Pitkänen
33.  5.59 VIBE_ZT
34.  5.64 Neb
35.  5.69 Cuz Red
36.  5.80 wearephamily1719
37.  5.94 G2013
38.  6.02 turtwig
39.  6.09 typo56
40.  6.52 CrispyCubing
41.  6.59 CodingCuber
42.  6.70 MattP98
43.  6.71 nikodem.rudy
44.  6.74 [email protected]
45.  6.75 vishwasankarcubing
46.  7.23 Lewis
47.  7.39 fun at the joy
48.  7.71 RandomPerson84
49.  7.85 VJW
50.  8.56 cubingpatrol
51.  10.44 d2polld
52.  12.19 OriEy
53.  12.32 sporteisvogel
54.  12.78 nevinscph
55.  13.07 Schmizee
56.  13.93 Jacck
57.  14.81 freshcuber.de
58.  15.86 thomas.sch
59.  19.71 [email protected]
60.  22.88 f_roerick
61.  35.53 RFWKA
62.  39.55 MatsBergsten
63.  59.32 Alexuty


*Square-1*(51)
1.  9.62 mrsniffles01
2.  9.66 Sub1Hour
3.  12.36 Rollercoasterben


Spoiler



4.  12.53 Cale S
5.  12.96 TipsterTrickster
6.  13.04 cuberkid10
7.  13.84 Sean Hartman
8.  14.12 GTGil
9.  15.17 Luke Garrett
10.  15.23 NewoMinx
11.  15.45 Logan
12.  15.46 BradenTheMagician
13.  16.21 tJardigradHe
13.  16.21 remopihel
15.  16.70 OriginalUsername
16.  17.14 cubingpatrol
17.  17.19 typo56
18.  17.30 ichcubegern
19.  18.29 Comvat
20.  18.69 Cringycuber2711
21.  19.79 Antto Pitkänen
22.  20.90 NathanaelCubes
23.  20.97 fun at the joy
24.  22.07 Legomanz
25.  22.38 midnightcuberx
26.  22.39 turtwig
26.  22.39 Henry Lipka
28.  23.24 MattP98
29.  23.35 jaysammey777
30.  23.73 CubicOreo
31.  24.63 abhijat
32.  24.89 ElephantCuber
33.  25.45 Liam Wadek
34.  26.51 Neb
35.  29.73 ngmh
36.  29.90 mihnea3000
37.  30.25 Schmizee
38.  30.97 CrispyCubing
39.  31.49 wearephamily1719
40.  32.07 begiuli65
41.  32.55 [email protected]
42.  34.76 Michael DeLaRosa
43.  36.39 Metallic Silver
44.  47.12 nevinscph
45.  50.45 Lewis
46.  1:04.70 Jacck
47.  1:12.32 Hunter Eric Deardurff
48.  1:13.13 20luky3
49.  1:21.91 Hail Stan
50.  2:28.21 sporteisvogel
51.  2:40.71 d2polld


*Skewb*(55)
1.  2.21 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  2.80 Cale S
3.  2.85 Legomanz


Spoiler



4.  3.13 Isaac Latta
5.  3.71 Metallic Silver
6.  4.23 OriginalUsername
7.  4.25 NewoMinx
8.  4.47 TipsterTrickster
9.  4.66 BradenTheMagician
10.  4.72 CubicOreo
11.  4.81 tJardigradHe
11.  4.81 Zeke Mackay
13.  4.84 VIBE_ZT
14.  4.85 remopihel
15.  5.08 typo56
16.  5.13 ichcubegern
17.  5.26 Cringycuber2711
18.  5.27 Logan
19.  5.43 Sean Hartman
20.  5.85 Antto Pitkänen
21.  6.05 cubingpatrol
22.  6.08 d2polld
23.  6.17 dollarstorecubes
24.  6.21 lumes2121
25.  6.22 cuberkid10
26.  6.59 NathanaelCubes
27.  6.74 MattP98
27.  6.74 vishwasankarcubing
29.  6.90 jaysammey777
30.  7.07 ElephantCuber
31.  7.33 Liam Wadek
32.  7.75 turtwig
33.  8.18 wearephamily1719
34.  8.28 fun at the joy
35.  8.46 [email protected]
36.  8.92 Comvat
37.  9.42 Schmizee
38.  9.72 G2013
39.  10.26 Teh Keng Foo
40.  10.53 Cuz Red
41.  10.94 ngmh
42.  11.11 Hunter Eric Deardurff
43.  12.01 Lewis
44.  13.60 Cooki348
45.  13.64 nikodem.rudy
46.  14.70 nevinscph
47.  18.21 OriEy
48.  20.18 thomas.sch
49.  20.52 freshcuber.de
50.  21.67 Jacck
51.  21.89 [email protected]
52.  25.64 sporteisvogel
53.  26.08 RFWKA
54.  27.88 Alexuty
55.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Kilominx*(17)
1.  18.91 NewoMinx
2.  21.67 jaysammey777
3.  23.14 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  28.52 CubicOreo
5.  28.83 Antto Pitkänen
6.  29.22 abhijat
7.  29.67 Logan
8.  29.71 OriginalUsername
9.  33.24 Metallic Silver
10.  34.16 ichcubegern
11.  34.48 dollarstorecubes
12.  34.81 [email protected]
13.  1:29.44 freshcuber.de
14.  2:04.97 thomas.sch
15.  2:29.15 [email protected]
16.  4:30.98 RFWKA
17.  DNF cuberkid10


*Mini Guildford*(9)
1.  3:36.56 tJardigradHe
2.  3:39.86 cuberkid10
3.  3:44.22 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  3:54.63 OriginalUsername
5.  4:59.01 ichcubegern
6.  5:41.30 cubingpatrol
7.  7:35.72 SmallTownCuber
8.  7:44.14 [email protected]
9.  DNF CubicOreo


*Redi Cube*(21)
1.  8.71 dollarstorecubes
2.  11.38 TipsterTrickster
3.  14.08 Harsha Paladugu


Spoiler



4.  15.16 BradenTheMagician
5.  15.26 TommyC
6.  16.90 vishwasankarcubing
7.  17.18 OriginalUsername
8.  17.96 Logan
9.  18.20 Sean Hartman
10.  18.81 ichcubegern
11.  19.64 ElephantCuber
12.  20.20 cuberkid10
13.  23.05 [email protected]
14.  23.73 begiuli65
15.  24.96 Metallic Silver
16.  31.26 cubingpatrol
17.  40.12 freshcuber.de
18.  42.77 Jacck
19.  49.72 thomas.sch
20.  1:16.07 [email protected]
21.  DNF jaysammey777


*Master Pyraminx*(14)
1.  23.50 Harsha Paladugu
2.  25.55 Zeke Mackay
3.  30.60 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  31.38 TipsterTrickster
5.  32.05 ichcubegern
6.  35.87 Sean Hartman
7.  43.22 jaysammey777
8.  54.27 cuberkid10
9.  54.59 ElephantCuber
10.  1:25.06 thomas.sch
11.  1:27.20 Jacck
12.  1:36.92 [email protected]
13.  1:43.24 TommyC
14.  1:48.84 freshcuber.de


*15 Puzzle*(17)
1.  5.36 Ben Whitmore
2.  8.05 dphdmn
3.  11.26 Hunter Eric Deardurff


Spoiler



4.  11.63 dollarstorecubes
5.  13.69 TommyC
6.  16.58 cuberkid10
7.  17.00 ElephantCuber
8.  21.02 MattP98
9.  24.49 begiuli65
10.  25.24 ichcubegern
11.  27.16 Sean Hartman
12.  30.69 sporteisvogel
13.  31.58 freshcuber.de
14.  38.96 MatsBergsten
15.  56.56 Cuz Red
16.  4:43.81 Jacck
17.  DNF jaysammey777


*Speed Fewest Moves*(4)
1.  40.44 Teh Keng Foo
2.  53.16 Mike Hughey
3.  DNF jaysammey777
3.  DNF Antto Pitkänen

*Mirror Blocks*(12)
1.  20.27 BradenTheMagician
2.  24.31 ichcubegern
3.  53.00 Cringycuber2711


Spoiler



4.  58.17 cuberkid10
5.  1:26.57 Lewis
6.  1:28.14 Antto Pitkänen
7.  1:30.14 freshcuber.de
8.  1:31.71 ElephantCuber
9.  3:24.20 thomas.sch
10.  4:05.35 [email protected]
11.  5:30.17 Jacck
12.  DNF jaysammey777


*Curvy Copter*(3)
1.  3:50.53 VIBE_ZT
2.  5:18.73 Mike Hughey
3.  DNF jaysammey777


*Contest results*(146)
1.  797 cuberkid10
2.  793 OriginalUsername
3.  771 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  735 Sean Hartman
5.  708 NewoMinx
6.  696 tJardigradHe
7.  671 Cringycuber2711
8.  624 Logan
9.  614 jaysammey777
10.  603 CubicOreo
11.  596 dollarstorecubes
12.  574 Khairur Rachim
13.  540 NathanaelCubes
14.  524 cubingpatrol
15.  521 PratikKhannaSkewb
16.  481 Heewon Seo
17.  451 Antto Pitkänen
18.  415 BradenTheMagician
19.  412 begiuli65
20.  406 Luke Garrett
21.  405 turtwig
22.  401 nevinscph
22.  401 TipsterTrickster
24.  396 vishwasankarcubing
25.  395 fun at the joy
25.  395 Liam Wadek
27.  381 [email protected]
28.  374 G2013
29.  372 wuque man
30.  368 mihnea3000
31.  344 Teh Keng Foo
31.  344 typo56
33.  338 MattP98
34.  331 Nutybaconator
35.  329 DGCubes
36.  326 Cale S
36.  326 Legomanz
38.  323 Metallic Silver
39.  317 ElephantCuber
40.  312 FaLoL
41.  301 Cooki348
42.  285 Neb
43.  282 abhijat
44.  275 ExultantCarn
45.  274 d2polld
46.  272 wearephamily1719
47.  270 Sub1Hour
48.  250 Zeke Mackay
49.  249 xyzzy
50.  248 abunickabhi
51.  245 Imran Rahman
52.  242 Jacck
53.  238 Hunter Eric Deardurff
54.  235 Trig0n
55.  223 BraydenTheCuber
56.  221 remopihel
57.  214 lumes2121
58.  210 RJcub3r
59.  208 [email protected]
60.  207 RandomPerson84
61.  203 MatsBergsten
62.  201 ngmh
63.  198 gottagitgud
64.  195 Cuz Red
65.  191 MCuber
65.  191 Schmizee
67.  190 freshcuber.de
68.  188 Rollercoasterben
69.  186 Keroma12
69.  186 20luky3
71.  183 Henry Lipka
72.  171 VJW
73.  165 VIBE_ZT
74.  156 sporteisvogel
74.  156 Comvat
76.  155 nikodem.rudy
77.  153 midnightcuberx
77.  153 GTGil
79.  151 AidanNoogie
80.  149 TommyC
81.  148 breadears
82.  147 OriEy
83.  144 bennettstouder
83.  144 jake.levine
85.  139 Abhi
86.  134 thomas.sch
87.  132 Fred Lang
88.  129 Coinman_
89.  128 Lewis
90.  124 One Wheel
91.  119 Michael DeLaRosa
92.  116 Magdamini
93.  115 LittleLumos
94.  107 Moreno van Rooijen
95.  106 revaldoah
96.  103 Harsha Paladugu
97.  100 Samuel Kevin
97.  100 Mike Hughey
99.  99 Keenan Johnson
100.  97 John Benwell
101.  96 danvie
102.  92 MartinN13
102.  92 Petri Krzywacki
102.  92 asacuber
105.  89 Koen van Aller
106.  86 DUDECUBER
107.  82 ftRouxles
108.  80 OJ Cubing
108.  80 BMcCl1
110.  76 Jrg
111.  73 KingCanyon
112.  72 VauZed
113.  69 Thrasher989
114.  63 CrispyCubing
115.  61 trangium
115.  61 Awder
115.  61 CodingCuber
118.  56 ProStar
119.  55 mrsniffles01
120.  54 Isaac Latta
121.  53 elliottk_
121.  53 Hail Stan
123.  52 SmallTownCuber
124.  51 BenChristman1
125.  49 filmip
126.  48 dnguyen2204
127.  38 BandedCubing101
128.  36 I'm A Cuber
129.  35 KrokosB
129.  35 sigalig
129.  35 UnknownCanvas
129.  35 PingPongCuber
129.  35 f_roerick
134.  32 nihadahd
134.  32 Bavarian_god
136.  31 Skullush
137.  29 FlorianEnduro #111
138.  28 Dylan Swarts
139.  22 RFWKA
140.  20 Ben Whitmore
141.  19 Sebastien
141.  19 Alexuty
141.  19 dphdmn
144.  16 RyuKagamine
145.  12 parkertrager
146.  11 Kaneki Uchiha


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 4, 2020)

146 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 17!

That means our winner this week is *Antto Pitkänen!* Congratulations!!


----------

